# Porky pig.



## nightster (Feb 26, 2016)

I always hear, chicken, beef,and fish for protein. Where does pork fall into the mix? I know some religions blah blah blah... But a smoked tenderloin is pretty tasty, and is usually moderately priced.   Are there reasons pork seems to be left out?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

I like pork. It's not marbled like beef and is much easier to trim off excess fat.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2016)

It's the other white meat....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

Probably mostly due to lack of imagination or something. Nothing wrong with pork at all.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 26, 2016)

I guess because for most people pork = fat, which is pretty stupid since fat has its place in a lifter's diet and since pork is not necessarily fat, it really depends on the cut, way of cooking, etc...I love me some pork and eat some very often, you can eat pretty much any parts and there are so many ways to cook it.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2016)

nightster said:


> I always hear, chicken, beef,and fish for protein. Where does pork fall into the mix? I know some religions blah blah blah... But a smoked tenderloin is pretty tasty, and is usually moderately priced.   Are there reasons pork seems to be left out?



Pork is fine. Some cuts can be a bit fatty which up the cals. Beyond that, just another good protein source.


----------



## mickems (Feb 26, 2016)

Jerk pork is my favorite.


----------



## nightster (Feb 26, 2016)

I haven't looked into it, I just thought maybe gram for gram it had less protein or something, since it's never really mentioned.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 26, 2016)

I eat this all of the time...

http://www.farmerjohn.com/products/farmer-john-extra-lean-ground-pork/


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

How can one have a thread about pork and pigs and leave out bacon? Y'all must not be human....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 26, 2016)

The only pork I eat is bacon.

Not a fan of it personally other than bacon


----------



## Lilo (Feb 26, 2016)

Pork psoas is delish! I get three, braid them, add condiments and a bit of white wine. Yummy


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2016)

Bacon tastes good...porkchops taste good...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2016)

I can eat the ham for days.

Ham eggs & pancakes washed down with big classes of milk.

Ham, turkey, stuffing and mashed potatoes is delicious too.


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

ham and pickle sandwiches....mmmm


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2016)

pulled bbq pork..all day fukkers


----------



## RISE (May 9, 2016)

Pulled pork is where it's at, but some honey baked ham I could eat for days as well.  Wild boar is the best imo.  Less fatty and has that game taste, plus boar suck.


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

pork roast cooked in a crock pot overnight with veggies over rice is a sunday staple in my house!


----------

